# Journal of Social Sciences and Humanities (JoSH) @ West Point



## Marauder06 (Mar 4, 2014)

There's a new print journal at West Point, scheduled to have its first run this coming Spring.  The purpose of the Journal of Social Sciences and Humanities (JoSH) is to encourage civ-mil dialogue through the exchange of scholarly work in the fields of social sciences and the humanities. 

The JoSH is seeking high-quality articles, interviews, op-eds, and book reviews to run in its first edition.  The material need not have a civ-mil focus, it just needs to be good work, and to fit into the broad fields of social sciences and the humanities.

JoSH is particularly looking for op-eds and book reviews, especially ones with an energy or security focus.

I'm not at liberty to publicly disclose who they are at this time, but this first run will feature some names that we here on the site are very, very familiar with.  If you have something you think might be a good fit for the JoSH, feel free to send it in to the.josh.editors@gmail.com .  Good luck!


----------

